# Transatlantic Meetup !!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Just came back from a very pleasurable evening with wifey, meeting yet another YouTube start and partner par excellence of Master @TrevP , our very own Mr. Kenneth Bokor!! Ken was in Gent (first time for him in Belgium!), 60 miles from our house so, though we are moving our two eldest daughter to a brand new apartment this weekend, Susanne and I could not pass on the opportunity!! 

Great to have met you, Ken, and safe travels back to Canada!! :rainbow: Next time, we'll have you in our new home in :france:!! :sunrise:


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921850563997904897


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Found out via twitter that @Kennethbokor was back in our future ex country for a couple of days so immediately reached out to arrange for a pleasant reconnect dinner in Gent, Belgium.

Took wifey and oldest daughter Katelynn (25) along. Katy boasts she was a T≡SLA fan before me.... and that she's the one who 'sold' me on the idea years ago... The former is possible, the latter... not so sure 

Anyways, always nice to meet one of our very own big group of global friends, not to mention a YouTube star! 
Safe travels, Ken! Next time in France!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Found out via twitter that @Kennethbokor was back in our future ex country for a couple of days so immediately reached out to arrange for a pleasant reconnect dinner in Gent, Belgium.
> 
> Took wifey and oldest daughter Katelynn (25) along. Katy boasts she was a T≡SLA fan before me.... and that she's the one who 'sold' me on the idea years ago... The former is possible, the latter... not so sure
> 
> ...


Looks like you all had a great time!!


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Lots of wine. Quelle surprise!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> Lots of wine. Quelle surprise!


One bottle only, my friend!


----------

